# Bacolod things to do on a budget?



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Need some advice, I need something to do in Bacolod. I don't want to hang out at the mall or Starbucks chatting or sharing sea stories with the geezers. 

I would like to golf but I don't have my clubs and I heard you have to be a member of a country club to play. Finding greens fees is impossible. I would need to rent clubs or purchase a set and leave them at the course if possible. My life is primarily on the Jeepney. I am limited on traveling with my wife because we care for an incapacitated family member full time.

The only VFW or American Legion posts I know of are in Angeles or Cebu. So that's out of the question.

I just need suggestions on something to occupy my time. I'm open to volunteering many time to a good cause. I'm on a very limited budget so it would have to be reasonable.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I need to clarify and apologize. I have nothing against geezers, I have plenty sea sea stories of my own. I just need something different. I can't go very far from Bacolod due to family responsibilities.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might check with your local Rotary Club or an Orphanage. If Tukaram sees this he might have some additional info.

Fred


----------



## panayjim (Apr 15, 2015)

You might consider joining a gym.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I could shove a pencil in my ear too, but that's not going to happen. Actually I have some youth at church that are going to take me hiking. They want to show me some waterfalls. I'm thinking about working with Boy Scouts.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> I could shove a pencil in my ear too, but that's not going to happen. Actually I have some youth at church that are going to take me hiking. They want to show me some waterfalls. I'm thinking about working with Boy Scouts.


Scouting is always fun. Keep in mind though that here in the islands, the scouting program is not part of the church. Deacons and older have just the YM program or YSA when older.
As such, the scouts you spend time with may have a lot different standards to deal with.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll have to keep that in mind. A couple of boys are already in scouts, but I heard they lose interest quickly because the leaders don't understand the program. I'll just have to feel it out.


----------

